# Colorado pass = no more?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I was poking around the Vail resorts promotional material (I purchased a summit pass last season), only to find that there is no longer a "Colorado Pass" listed.

The entire idea behind the "Colorado Pass" was that it was restricted to Colorado residents (they enforced this rule by requiring customers to pick the pass up in person before the ski season started).

Anyways, it looks like it has been renamed to the "Epic 7"? Anyone have the skinny on the reason for the change? Are Coloradoans not buying the pass in droves anymore? What gives?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty sure it's just off the market until the Fall. You can still renew it at this time, so that looks like the deal. Pretty sure it'll be offered up in the Fall again, as usual.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Which CO pass are you talking about the unlimited breck, keystone, a bay, with 10 days at vail/ b.c. or the unlimited at all vail owned resorts with a bay?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BurtonAvenger:
I was talking about the Colorado pass with unlimited Breck/Key/A-Basin with 5 days @ Vail/Beaver. Price last season (09-10) was $460.

The new marketing material lists the Epic-7 pass at that same price point. Unlimited Brek/Key/A-Basin with 7 days @ Vail/Beaver. Unlike the CO pass, the Epic-7 doesn't have restricted dates at Vail/Beaver and they don't require you to pick it up in person before the season starts.

The Epic pass is the one with unlimited everything (Breck/Key/A-Basin/Vail/Beav/Heavenly).


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> BurtonAvenger:
> I was talking about the Colorado pass with unlimited Breck/Key/A-Basin with 5 days @ Vail/Beaver. Price last season (09-10) was $460.
> 
> The new marketing material lists the Epic-7 pass at that same price point. Unlimited Brek/Key/A-Basin with 7 days @ Vail/Beaver. Unlike the CO pass, the Epic-7 doesn't have restricted dates at Vail/Beaver and they don't require you to pick it up in person before the season starts.
> ...



 $460? Very jealous! Such a cheap pass!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> BurtonAvenger:
> I was talking about the Colorado pass with unlimited Breck/Key/A-Basin with 5 days @ Vail/Beaver. Price last season (09-10) was $460.
> 
> The new marketing material lists the Epic-7 pass at that same price point. Unlimited Brek/Key/A-Basin with 7 days @ Vail/Beaver. Unlike the CO pass, the Epic-7 doesn't have restricted dates at Vail/Beaver and they don't require you to pick it up in person before the season starts.
> ...


Yeah there's a few changes now.

There's the Summit Pass unlimited Abay, Keystone, Breck for 409, then there's the CO pass unlimited for breck, keystone, a bay and 10 days at vail/b.c. with restrictions for 449 but that deal has ended till the fall hits it should return at 499, and of course there's the epic fully unlimited at all Vail owned resorts which you can drop 49 bucks down on then pay the rest off in Sept. for 599. The epic 7 is just the worst option ever like 7 lift tickets for the price of a pass fuck that noise.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I had the CO Pass last year, but I'm going Loveland next season. I'n over the shit show that is Summit County.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

What did you dislike so much about Summitt Co this past year? Is it that the snow never really dumped out there?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> What did you dislike so much about Summitt Co this past year? Is it that the snow never really dumped out there?


I am going to go with traffic, crowds, complete shit show circus that is Summit County. Snow conditions vary from year to year. Last year just happened to be a crappy one. If anything, next season will most likely be solid one for Summit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I am going to go with traffic, crowds, complete shit show circus that is Summit County. Snow conditions vary from year to year. Last year just happened to be a crappy one. If anything, next season will most likely be solid one for Summit.


Ah everything that's great about Summit County right there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> *I am going to go with traffic, crowds, complete shit show circus that is Summit County.* Snow conditions vary from year to year. Last year just happened to be a crappy one. If anything, next season will most likely be solid one for Summit.


Bingo. Just tired of fighting traffic to get there to wait in lift lines, deal with gapers, then fight traffic to get back. It's just not enjoyable. The mountains get so crowded that you're doing more looking out for idiots than anything else. There are some great mountains in Summit County, but they're just not worth fighting the crowds for. If I had a job where I could ride primarily during the week, it'd be a different story.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I live here and everything everyone bitches about from the front range really isn't that bad except at x mas and spring break.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Traffic is actually tolerable driving up.. going back home is a completely different story. Got stuck in a 6hr traffic last year.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It took you 6 hours to get to dillon?


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It took you 6 hours to get to dillon?


nope, 6hrs to drive back to denver.. It was a Saturday. Went to Denver to watch a boxing fight on PPV with some friends and we completely missed it. Left at 4:00 for the 7:00 fight (9:00 title fight) and got there close to 10:00. Pissed the fuck out of me..


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I live here and everything everyone bitches about from the front range really isn't that bad except at x mas and spring break.


My ass. Even living in Evergreen cutting off a good chunk of the drive, I can't deal with it. Plus, I just like the more local feel of Loveland. Summit County just has a fake as fuck vibe to it during peak season. I really enjoy it during the offseason though.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I just blame the way I 70 is laid out and the fucktards that can't drive. Then again I don't go east of Loveland except maybe 3 or 4 times a year.



linvillegorge said:


> My ass. Even living in Evergreen cutting off a good chunk of the drive, I can't deal with it. Plus, I just like the more local feel of Loveland. Summit County just has a fake as fuck vibe to it during peak season. I really enjoy it during the offseason though.


You must be hanging out with the tourists. Cause all I know is that I wake up and rode the bus to work then went shredding every day occasionally having to deal with a touron. But I hear you about Loveland I'd buy a pass to that mountain if I didn't have a hook up there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm Thinking of getting one this year, i'm low on money, but i think i can find a better job. I'm already detasiling this summer, which gives me 1.8 Grand for 1-2 weeks because its my fourth year so i get better pay


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

The drive out to Summit does suck. Thankfully, I have never had to do it in really really bad traffic, but I have seen the bumper-to-bumper gridlock going into Breck on a Saturday morning as I went the other way to catch my flight.

I'll have to make it out there during the summer one of these days... with my motorcycle. Many of those roads look REALLY fun to ride!



-Matthew- said:


> I'm Thinking of getting one this year, i'm low on money, but i think i can find a better job. I'm already detasiling this summer, which gives me 1.8 Grand for 1-2 weeks because its my fourth year so i get better pay


----------

